

When will be the result out for Y Combinator? - aadarshbohara

When will be the result out for selected teams for Interview @ Y Combinator??
======
paradox95
<http://ycombinator.com/apply.html>

"2. On April 16, we'll invite the groups that seem most promising to meet us
in Mountain View between April 26 and 30."

